# 69 ram air distributor



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hello friends. What is the correct number for a 69 Ram air 3 Judge distributor?? Thank you


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

auto or stick

engine cast date ? or car build date helps too

1111952 stick
1111970 ??
1111946 auto I have a couple of these

are 2 I can think of


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

It's a stick car that was built in the third week of May. Thanks


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

uh oh ..............

I need the same one for my 5 19 69 starlight black Judge also

1111952 I have seen 2 w a late march date for sale but no early april dates ...
I think they were done in batches.....

good luck !

Scott never know where it will pop up .................


----------



## AZgoatguy (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi. My '69 RA-III, with 4-speed, has its original distributor: 1111970 9B4 (Feb 4, 1969). Car is a 4th week of March build. Good luck!


----------

